# .308 loads for coyotes-long range



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

My newly rebarreled .308 is nearly done and I am looking for ideas for a long range .308 coyote load. I have found a range(pasture) that I can shoot out to about 800 yards to practice at and I am looking to find a load to carry out those distances.

I have some 110gr Vmaxes ready to load but I think thats maybe too light to go out that far? I know it will probably not be real hide-friendly and I am trying to find a compromise, but I need accuracy over fur at those distances.

I know a few fellas here shoot 308s at coyotes and I am all ears as to what your luck has been.

Bullet, powder, primer...ect...ect

I appreciate any ideas.

Thanks guys,

Jaybic


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A 168gr SMK will get you that far but not much farther. A 175gr SMK and the 155 scenar have a very well known rep for being long range bullets. As far as powder your gun will tell you what is best along with primers.

I have had best luck with winchester large rifle and cci br primers for my 308's.

Remember you will need to shoot a lot to ensure first shot hits.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with People, The SMK's will work well and so will the 155g Scenar. I know several people who have used all the above and have had great results. I prefer the 155's, higher BC, leading to less wind drift and less drop than the SMK's.

At 800 you'll need all the help you can get to punch a coyote in the right spot. I know a few guys that have done it but their form and knowledge of the bullet is astounding.

good luck,
Deano

ps. here is my recipe: Work up your loads and Load at your own risk!!!

155g Lapua Scenar
308 Lapua Brass
210 Federal Match Primers
46.2g Hodgdon Varget
col. 2.800" 
~2925 fps


----------

